# Olden day skunk



## Antlers170 (Aug 7, 2012)

hello was wondering can anyone point me in the direction of the closest thing to the old school skunk weed just can't seem to find one with all the new age stuff out there. God I miss that stuff


----------



## calicat (Aug 7, 2012)

Antlers170 said:


> hello was wondering can anyone point me in the direction of the closest thing to the old school skunk weed just can't seem to find one with all the new age stuff out there. God I miss that stuff


The first version of skunk number#1 was called shit. It had the afghani and acapulco gold in it. Extremely damn strong and it still exists. I think I saw it on attitude seed company. Since it was really unstable they stabilized it by adding an heirloom sativa strain called columbian gold.


----------



## L33tGanjaMan (Aug 7, 2012)

So, you looking for the Original Cheese?

I think its genetics have been lost along the way, but maybe someone here knows a source i am unaware of, that said though there are Many crosses that prolly have similarities to what you are looking for?


----------



## Antlers170 (Aug 7, 2012)

Yea had sk #1 really wasn't great but a couple of the lemon crosses were good just not what I'm after hopefully someone has a answer


----------



## L33tGanjaMan (Aug 8, 2012)

which characteristics are you looking for?


----------

